# Sunny Coast social meet 08/10



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

The next Sunny Coast social meet will be held on Wednesday 08 October.

Hoping to hear some good reports with the meet following a set of school holidays and a long weekend. Go get your lines wet this weekend

Venue as always is the Golden Beach Tavern. $20 gets you a jazzed up parmy and a drink.

I've got a $5 voucher from last month's trivia winnings for the best fishing story...

Hope to see you there.

Joel


----------

